# Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Mai 2018)

*Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Mai 2018)

*Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*

Test, Test. Ah, gut, die Kommentarfunktion geht. Bei euch nicht? Sagt Hallo zu unseren Neuen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gimmick (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*

Na, dann ein herzliches Hallo und gutes Gelingen und hoffentlich dauerhafte Festanstellung 



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Test, Test. Ah, gut, die Kommentarfunktion geht. Bei euch nicht? Sagt Hallo zu unseren Neuen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Immer langsam mit den jungen Pferden!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*

Am Feiertag im Büro – da hat man plötzlich etwas Zeit, um Mittagspause zu machen. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Manu (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*

... und im Forum zu spammen


----------



## Jeretxxo (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*

An dieser Stelle natürlich herzlich Willkommen nochmal und gutes gelingen an die zwei "Neuen" 


Jedoch find ich an der Stelle interessant das Carsten die Koffer gepackt hat, das ist völlig an mir vorbei gegangen, gabs dazu überhaupt mal ne News oä? 
Das wäre jedenfalls mal ne Bekanntmachung wert gewesen, statt die 20000te PUBG/Fortnite News oder andere ähnlich gelagerte/interessante Nachrichten.
*Schnief* 
*winke winke Carsten*


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*

Carstens bedauerlicher Weggang steht im Editorial (erste "echte" Seite) der PCGH 06/2018.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Rolk (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*

Schade das Carsten die Koffer gepackt hat. Wieder ein Urgestein weniger. 

Stephans Haarwuchs scheint als Topthema abgelöst.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*



PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> ... und im Forum zu spammen



Und uns erzählt er dann wieder, er hätte 26h durchgebencht.


----------



## DesinformierterLoser (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*

Hallo, ihr Neuen.
Auf Wiedersehen, ihr Alten.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Und uns erzählt er dann wieder, er hätte 26h durchgebencht.



Nee, erst in der Abgabewoche wieder.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Gurdi (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*

Von mir auch ein herzliches Willkommen.


----------



## Bevier (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*

Willkommen und auf eine erfolgreiche Zukunft.

Carstens Weggang bedauere ich sehr, war er doch einer der wenigen Redakteure, deren Artikel man immer "schmerzfrei" genießen konnte. Also hoffe ich, dass die beiden Neuen ähnlich adäquat schreiben und das Niveau von PCGH nicht weiter sinkt...


----------



## Flossenheimer (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Am Feiertag im Büro – da hat man plötzlich etwas Zeit, um Mittagspause zu machen.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Es ist Feiertag  Also warum dann ins Büro


----------



## Caduzzz (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*

hallo und willkommen 


...Spam wird gemeldet ohne Rücksicht auf Stand und Herkunft, is' ja wohl klar


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*

Willkommen bei der PCGH und wünsche gutes Gelingen und Viel Spass  

Sag mal Daniel kann es sein das du wie ich nächsten Monat auch 28 wirst? Du hast ja gesagt das du bald 28 wirst, deshalb frage ich


----------



## Pisaopfer (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*

Bei Uns sacht man Moin Moin...


----------



## Spexxos (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Bei Uns sacht man Moin Moin...



Zweimal ist einmal zu viel


----------



## GamesPhilosoph (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*



Flossenheimer schrieb:


> Es ist Feiertag  Also warum dann ins Büro


Genau! Home-Office for the win! 

Und Hallo, liebe Volontäre! 

Gruß
Micha


----------



## Maverick3k (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*

Wie,  Carsten ist weg? Echt jetzt?  

@Raff

Komm auf keine blöden Ideen...


----------



## Jeretxxo (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Carstens bedauerlicher Weggang steht im Editorial (erste "echte" Seite) der PCGH 06/2018.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff



Schade das sein Abgang es nur ins Editorial geschafft hat, der Weggang ist das Ende einer Ära, immerhin um die 13 (!) Jahre... die man eigentlich noch hätte füllen dürfen. 
Dann wünsche ich Carsten, auch wenn es eigentlich um die Neulinge geht, aber mangels passender Nachricht eben auf diesem Weg, viel Erfolg auf seinem weiteren Werdegang und viel Erfolg bei Heise. 

Kaum noch jemand übrig von den "alten Hasen", traurig traurig.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Schade das sein Abgang es nur ins Editorial geschafft hat, der Weggang ist das Ende einer Ära, immerhin um die 13 (!) Jahre... die man eigentlich noch hätte füllen dürfen.
> Dann wünsche ich Carsten, auch wenn es eigentlich um die Neulinge geht, aber mangels passender Nachricht eben auf diesem Weg, viel Erfolg auf seinem weiteren Werdegang und viel Erfolg bei Heise.
> 
> Kaum noch jemand übrig von den "alten Hasen", traurig traurig.



Stimme dir zu, Carsten war wirklich lange bei PCGH und finde es Schade das er einfach so geht und wir nicht mal hier auf PCGH.de sondern nur im Heft mal kurz infomriert werden.


----------



## RyzA (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*

Herzlich willkommen. Viel Spaß und Erfolg.
Und Carsten alles Gute auf seinen weiteren Lebensweg.


----------



## Incredible Alk (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Stimme dir zu, Carsten war wirklich lange bei PCGH und finde es Schade das er einfach so geht und wir nicht mal hier auf PCGH.de sondern nur im Heft mal kurz infomriert werden.



Vielleicht möchten die Personen auch gar nicht, dass das Thema so breitgetreten wird - ich weiß es nicht (ehrlich) könnte aber sein - nicht jeder möchte, dass das was wann wo und warum seines Lebenslaufes im Internet breitgetreten wird. Und ohne dass jemand das ausdrücklich will wird auch kein (verantwortungsvoller) Chef da ne News drüber machen. Am Ende sind personelle Geschichten ja doch sehr interne Angelegenheiten. 

Aber zum Thema - herzlich willkommen an die Neuen! Willi durfte ich ja vergangenes Wochenende schon als sehr sympathischen Neuzugang kennenlernen und Daniel macht ebenfalls (auch bisher ohne persönlichen Kontakt) einen sehr netten Eindruck. Die Fußstapfen von Carsten sind sicher nicht grade klein, daher hier mal ein gutes Gelingen beim reintreten.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Vielleicht möchten die Personen auch gar nicht, dass das Thema so breitgetreten wird - ich weiß es nicht (ehrlich) könnte aber sein - nicht jeder möchte, dass das was wann wo und warum seines Lebenslaufes im Internet breitgetreten wird. Und ohne dass jemand das ausdrücklich will wird auch kein (verantwortungsvoller) Chef da ne News drüber machen. Am Ende sind personelle Geschichten ja doch sehr interne Angelegenheiten.
> 
> Aber zum Thema - herzlich willkommen an die Neuen! Willi durfte ich ja vergangenes Wochenende schon als sehr sympathischen Neuzugang kennenlernen und Daniel macht ebenfalls (auch bisher ohne persönlichen Kontakt) einen sehr netten Eindruck. Die Fußstapfen von Carsten sind sicher nicht grade klein, daher hier mal ein gutes Gelingen beim reintreten.



Da könntest du Recht haben das Carsten dies nicht möchte, finde es trotzdem irgendwie Schade


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*

Kann mich auch nicht daran erinnern, dass die Beweggründe für den Wechsel oder der neue Arbeitgeber jemals öffentlich im Forum genannt wurden. Entweder man bekam diese Infos über zig Ecken im Nachgang per Zufall mit oder ist  um Beispiel zu nennen über Artikel (Marc aka Apfel und Banane Sauter), Messevideos (Oliver Pusse, Daniel Möllendorf) oder Jubiläumsgratulanten (Henner Schröder) beim neuen Arbeitgeber gestolpert. Finde dieses Vorgehen ist auch legitim und absolut in Ordnung.
Auf mehr Videobeiträge durch die Verstärkung im Stile von Raffs Pascal Testreihe oder Torstens Wakü Aufbauten freue ich mich schon.


----------



## Maverick3k (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*

Naja, wenn man Carsten googelt findet man schnell raus, dass er jetzt bei Heise ist. Da frage ich mich dann doch, was da so viel anders sein muss im Vergleich zu Computec.


----------



## Lios Nudin (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*

Marc ist auch bei Golem gelandet. Er kümmert sich dort auch etwas *breiter* angelegt um PC Hardware, aber eben *nicht ausschließlich*. Es möchte halt nicht jeder 50 Jahre lang denselben Stiefel machen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*

Teile dieser Antwort würden die Bevölkerung verunsichern. 

Anmerkung am Rande: Das Threadthema sind die neuen im Team, nicht was mit dem/den alten so passiert ist. Ich weiß es ist schade dass Carsten den Arbeitgeber gewechselt hat. Die einzelnen Gründe werdet ihr hier aber nicht von uns erfahren und zurückbringen wird ihn eine OT-Diskussion über ihn sicher auch nicht. Daher bitte inhaltlich wieder von dem Alten (sorry ) zu den Neuen wechseln.


----------



## McZonk (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*

Hallo an die Neuen und viel Erfolg bei Euren neuen Aufgaben.

@Willi: Und auf dass die Pötte dann auch bald mal ordentlich dampfen.  (Ein Insider...)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*



Jeretxxo schrieb:


> Schade das sein Abgang es nur ins Editorial geschafft hat, der Weggang ist das Ende einer Ära, immerhin um die 13 (!) Jahre... die man eigentlich noch hätte füllen dürfen.
> Dann wünsche ich Carsten, auch wenn es eigentlich um die Neulinge geht, aber mangels passender Nachricht eben auf diesem Weg, viel Erfolg auf seinem weiteren Werdegang und viel Erfolg bei Heise.
> 
> Kaum noch jemand übrig von den "alten Hasen", traurig traurig.



Hallo,

es ist immer traurig, wenn jemand geht, der so lange dabei war. Aber einen wirklich adäquaten Weg, das zu würdigen, kenne ich auch nach über 17 Jahren PCGH noch nicht.
Es ist ja nicht so, dass die Leute, die gehen wollen, jetzt gerne ein Video darüber machen würden, warum, wieso, weshalb.

Aber ich hoffe doch, dass Carsten uns etwas "erhalten" bleibt und sich ab und zu blicken lässt.


----------



## Maverick3k (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> es ist immer traurig, wenn jemand geht, der so lange dabei war. Aber einen wirklich adäquaten Weg, das zu würdigen, kenne ich auch nach über 17 Jahren PCGH noch nicht.



Es ist trotdzem recht merkwürdig, wenn jemand den Arbeitgeber wechselt, um am Ende über die gleichen Themen zu schreiben. Wenn die "Zugpferde" eines Magazines gehen, ist das durchaus eigenartig.


----------



## Ion (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*

Hallo an die neuen und weiterhin viel Erfolg den alten


----------



## Olstyle (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*



Maverick3k schrieb:


> Es ist trotdzem recht merkwürdig, wenn jemand den Arbeitgeber wechselt, um am Ende über die gleichen Themen zu schreiben. Wenn die "Zugpferde" eines Magazines gehen, ist das durchaus eigenartig.


Leider ist da doch ein gewisser Größenfaktor dazwischen. Das PCGH Magazin ist aus dem IVW geflogen weil man nicht genug auflegt und hat eine Auflage <30k, die CT dagegen kommt immernoch auf >230k. (Zu besten Zeiten wären das Mal 1:3 statt jetzt ~1:8)
Abgesehen von der Job-Beschreibung unterscheiden sich die Arbeitgeber also durchaus.

@Willi: Viel Spaß bei PCGH und viel Erfolg beim Schein .
@Daniel: Auch dir viel Spaß! Bist du damit eigentlich der erste Journalist bei PCGH?


----------



## keinnick (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*



Maverick3k schrieb:


> Es ist trotdzem recht merkwürdig, wenn jemand den Arbeitgeber wechselt, um am Ende über die gleichen Themen zu schreiben. Wenn die "Zugpferde" eines Magazines gehen, ist das durchaus eigenartig.



Vielleicht wird er ja am Ende eben genau nicht über dieselben Themen schreiben, weil der Fokus bei Heise ein anderer ist. Kann uns auch egal sein. Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied und diese Entscheidung wird Gründe haben. 

@Topic: Herzlich willkommen an die neuen Volontäre!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*



Olstyle schrieb:


> Leider ist da doch ein gewisser Größenfaktor dazwischen. *Das PCGH Magazin ist aus dem IVW geflogen weil man nicht genug auflegt *und hat eine Auflage <30k, die CT dagegen kommt immernoch auf >230k. (Zu besten Zeiten wären das Mal 1:3 statt jetzt ~1:8)
> Abgesehen von der Job-Beschreibung unterscheiden sich die Arbeitgeber also durchaus.
> 
> @Willi: Viel Spaß bei PCGH und viel Erfolg beim Schein .
> @Daniel: Auch dir viel Spaß! Bist du damit eigentlich der erste Journalist bei PCGH?



Hallo Olstyle,

interessant, dass Du mehr weißt als ich.  (nichts für ungut, den musste ich jetzt bringen)

Man fliegt nicht aus der IVW, weil man zu wenig auflegt. Man zahlt dafür (nicht gerade wenig), dass man IVW geführt wird und muss dann deren Messkriterien einhalten. Die Verlagsleitung hat die nachvollziehbare Entscheidung getroffen, dass sich die Kosten nicht lohnen. IVW ist für Werbekunden wichtig, die mit dem IVW-Tool ihre Werbung schalten. Da die PCGH-Werbekunden das nicht tun, braucht es auch schlicht keine IVW mehr. Natürlich hat das auch damit zu tun, dass die Printauflagen fallen, aber PCGH war sehr viele Jahre in der IVW, auch mit sinkenden Auflagen.

Ich gönne der c't jedes einzelne Heft, das sie verkaufen, denn ich sehe sie nicht als Konkurrenz zu PCGH. Dafür sind die Inhalte viel zu unterschiedlich. Aber wenn wir schon mal vergleichen: Die c't-Leser sind nicht die Kunden, die am Kiosk stehen. 88% der verkauften Auflage gehen an Abonnenten. Am Kiosk verkauft die c't, die ja auch alle 14 Tage erscheint (noch ein Unterschied), tatsächlich im Schnitt nur 27.000 Hefte.  Titelanzeige | Informationsgemeinschaft zur Feststellung der Verbreitung von Werbetragern e.V..


----------



## Pisaopfer (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*



Spexxos schrieb:


> Zweimal ist einmal zu viel



Auf gar keinen Fall mien Jung ...


----------



## Olstyle (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hallo Olstyle,
> ...


Danke für die Klarstellung.


----------



## Spexxos (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*



Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Auf gar keinen Fall mien Jung ...



Wo ich herkomme gilt "Moin Moin" schon als geschwätzig. Einmal "Moin" und fertig. Tageszeit egal


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*



PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor


Man hat Euch schon vor diesem Beitrag sehen können und ich freue mich auf frischen Wind in der langsam vergreisenden Redaktion.
Viel Freude in der Redaktion und während des Volontariats. Wäre ja mal wieder ein Grund für eine Runde Pizza für die Redaktion, oder?



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Vielleicht möchten die Personen auch gar nicht, dass das Thema so breitgetreten wird


Aber dann würden die Leute es doch nicht offen im Internet schreiben, oder. Schade auf jedem Fall, ich habe Carstens Artikel immer 
gerne gelesen. Aber jetzt isser ja gleich um die Ecke. Muss ich ihn mal auf ein Bier einladen und ihm die Kneipen der Stadt zeigen.
Carsten Spille - XING


----------



## moreply (11. Mai 2018)

*AW: Redaktion intern - Die neuen Volontäre stellen sich vor*

Der gute microwilli ist jetzt bei PCGH. Viel Spaß dir!

Und natürlich auch ein herzliches willkommen an Daniel Hoffmann.


----------

